# QUICK Q



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

went into the lfs, there was 2 ps in a tank with java fern on bog wood, on one piece of wood there was about a 100 egg shaped clear whitish balls no bigger then 2.5mm are these breeding piranha? they where only 35 uk pounds for both??????????


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> there was 2 ps in a tank with java fern on bog wood


first off, what were the sizes of these twp p's in this tank and how long have they been in that tank. It is quite possible if they are sexually matured that they can be piranha eggs. But in a lfs with very high traffic, and lighting being on for 12 hrs a day i would highly doubt it. Perhaps these p's might of just been brought in and out in there, it could of been some other type of fish that had spawned in there before they were put in, or you are seing what appears to be piranha "feces" poop!! i remember a thread way back, where frank, hastatus had recieved a sample of this from a person who thought this was eggs, and turned out to be feces!!







without a sample or close up pics, it is nearly impossible to answer you correctly......... a pic of infertile eggs below.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

that is EXACTLY what they looked like! the ps where of around 7" i also thought to myself that they had lost there colour sinse the tank mates went, they had been there a while. they also swam around the eggs and stayed together with out much aggresion. it wasnt faeces.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

> that is EXACTLY what they looked like!


well then the only forsure thing is there is a female in there that was, or is carrying eggs. Now there must be a male p that is willing to fertilize the eggs.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

is it worth buying them?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> is it worth buying them?


that would have to be your call i am afraid







are they advertised as a breeding pair? if so then yes..... but if this is something that you spotted on your own then you are taking the risk of maybe not getting a pair. but if you purchase them and nothing happens within a couple months, you might want to add a couple more reds of equal sizes with them...................... good-luck keep us posted if you make the purchase.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

no not advertised, i think i will just keep on monitering them of any further progress. thanks for your help


----------



## tweaked (Aug 3, 2003)

rbpnut ... I'm not sure what to tell yeah. But if the LFS was selling the 2 for that amount then I doubt they are a proven breeding pair. If they were in fact a proven breeding pair ... as you have seen on this board, they would go for a lot more.

If you have an interest at trying to breed reds and their fry's, I would say it's worth the investment.


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

definately pick them up for that price. you could always look for other ps to add to the mix if those two don't breed. its a numbers game the more you have the better the chances...providing you have enough room for them


----------



## phil (Feb 15, 2003)

By the sounds of things they are breeding p's. $35 is a very good price for breeders! You could amke some profit of your P's, instead of always spending $$$ on them







.


----------

